# Algae Eater...



## TaraHanon (Jun 18, 2009)

I just bought a golden algae eater to put in with my betta... The betta is flaring and chasing it around the tank. Will he eat the algae eater or just chase it around for awhile? 

Thanks...


----------



## Starbright (Apr 26, 2009)

I just bought an algae eater as well (actually 2 of them). My betta does flare at them occasionally and chase them around but my algae eaters are faster ;D Hopefully he doesn't actually nip them.

I think it also depends on the tank size. How big is your tank? Did you just plop in your algae eaters? How did you get them acclimated? What type do you have? (Oto, cory, pleco...)


----------



## aunt kymmie (Jun 2, 2008)

TaraHanon said:


> I just bought a golden algae eater to put in with my betta... The betta is flaring and chasing it around the tank. Will he eat the algae eater or just chase it around for awhile?
> 
> Thanks...


If you've got a golden agae eater I think it's trouble. Not sure on the size of your tank but a GAE will grow large (up to 7") and become extremely aggressive & grumpy. I'd never pair one with a betta. Actually, I'd never keep one. Their reputation just isn't worth it and my preference is a peaceful community tank. Maybe you can do a little googling on these bad boys. Any chance you can return him? If it was me (and it's not) that's what I'd do. :-?


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I agree with Kymmie.


----------



## TaraHanon (Jun 18, 2009)

I have a 3 gallon right now. The lady at the pet store said he should be fine with the bettas they had bettas in the tank with it at the store. He is really small right now and when he gets bigger we can trade him in for a smaller one. 
When I got him, I left the betta in the tank and put the algae eaters bag in there to float so he could used to the water and each other. Betta flared and then never bother until I actually put the algae in the tank with out the bag. Now they play chase. My betta isn't nipping at him, just chasing him around so far. It is kind of funny to watch. The betta is bigger than the algae. 

I guess I will just see what happens with him over night. They didn't have any of those ugly dark spotted ones! Hahaha... well they did put he was friggin huge! 

My only choices where the great big one, the golden one or a Chinese algae eater.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Never listen to petstore employees. Most of the time they don't know what they are talking about.


----------



## TaraHanon (Jun 18, 2009)

That's true in most cases, though this place is very reputable. 

Is the algae eater going to kill my betta or vise versa? If its not going to cause harm to either one, I don't think I am going to worry. If something does happen to one of them, I guess I'll know and I'll have to replace one or both of them. 

Any suggestions on what type to get? I don't like the spotted ones, theyh are ugly! But whatever will help.
Thanks.


----------



## AngelicScars (May 5, 2009)

If this algae eater gets that large, then you should return it now. I think it's wrong to keep it until it gets too large.
Otos and cories are a better choice. They stay smaller.


----------



## TaraHanon (Jun 18, 2009)

He's only an inch long maybe an inch and a half. 

My pet store options are limited unless I drive two hours each way to get to one.


----------



## LiyahsGrandma (May 29, 2009)

Wow I didn't know algae eater get so large.


----------

